# My fellow 80's children, this must not be tolerasted.......



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 1, 2008)

....I can't be the only one to notice this sudden spike in attempted remakes of 80's shows.

You know what I bet it is?

Alla these young up-and-coming executives are our age now and miss when they were kids and there was still material on TV worth watching ( Well let's face facts--the *worst* stuff to come out of the 80's is better than the *best* stuff now).

But there are some shows that weree popular then that really only could have worked *then* ( I saw recently that they tried to do a remake of Knight Rider, but honestly, the way technology was in the 80's that was a cool concept, but nowadays anyone with half an idea what they were doing could build what amounts to K.I.T.T.).

Then just before that was this horrocious( is that a word? It is now)attempt at a new Terminator series which was basically *destined* to fail because they went and retconned all of the elements that made the original series *good*.

And now I'm hearing these whispers of an A-Team movie....and I'm thinkin' to myself......*WHY??!?!?!?!*

Yeah, OK, you could do one, being as there's the backdrop of our current unpleasantness to work against, but to what point and purpose? What are we gonna have, friggin' Ben Stiller as B.A. or something?

And They're lookin', so I hear, at Matthew McConaghey for a Magnum P.I. redux. This having been a close friend's fave 80's show, I'm almost afraid to break the news to him.)


They had cursed well better leave my beloved Airwolf alone or there Will be trouble....Oh yes.........


Wasn't it a hell of a lot more fun to go to movies or watch the idiot box before anything original or creative got shut down because it was a *gasp* RISK!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 1, 2008)

I believe the A-Team movie is coming. :erg:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 1, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I believe the A-Team movie is coming. :erg:


 
Who is playing Mr T?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2008)

Dont forget the 90210 remake as well..


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 1, 2008)

Not that I disagree with the basic premis of Andy's post (viz the bean-counters have inherited the tele-visual Earth, to the detriment of all) but are me and my missus the only people to like the Sarah Conner Chronicles?

I'm waiting for them to address the 'paradoxes' currently evident but the cues that 'summat weird' is afoot have my speculation 'bump' running in overdrive.

Plus, Summer Glau and Lena Headey on-screen together - I'm not so much of an adorer of the skinny gals but these two have a certain something .


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, all these remakes stink ..... but that won't stop me from standing in line to see the 'Get Smart' movie this summer.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 1, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> ....I can't be the only one to notice this sudden spike in attempted remakes of 80's shows.
> 
> You know what I bet it is?
> 
> ...


I hated the A Team. The new one has to be better.
Sean


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 1, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Who is playing Mr T?


The last rumor I read said that Ice T wants the role.  He said that he plans on going with the mohawk.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ninjamom said:


> Yes, all these remakes stink ..... but that won't stop me from standing in line to see the 'Get Smart' movie this summer.


 
Now I will be there with you Get Smart what a great show


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 1, 2008)

fnorfurfoot said:


> The last rumor I read said that Ice T wants the role. He said that he plans on going with the mohawk.


 
He may make a great Mr. T


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 1, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Who is playing Mr T?


Ice Cube is rumored to play B.A. but says he will inject his own persona into the character and leave T's gruffiness alone. 

Hollywood screen writers need to spend a hellva lot more time in the library and they'll find TONS upon TONS of ideas for new scripts, shows, etc. 

But why not go with a forumla that works? Because it made money... that's what it all boils down to... Money. 

Can anyone imagine a McGyver movie... I can... chances are ... they'll do it.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 1, 2008)

fnorfurfoot said:


> The last rumor I read said that Ice T wants the role.  He said that he plans on going with the mohawk.


OH, it's a comedy? 



			
				Sukerkin said:
			
		

> are me and my missus the only people to like the Sarah Conner Chronicles?


I've been tempted, but my own missus is watching less and less TV, so I'm trying to keep my own to a minimum. But if _you _like it....


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 1, 2008)

Apparently CHiPs is being remade it is in pre-production with a 2009 release date.  What a shame.  That was one of my favorites...


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 1, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Apparently CHiPs is being remade it is in pre-production with a 2009 release date.  What a shame.  That was one of my favorites...


Yeah, my daughter was addicted to that show.

I thought this was a joke at first, but if not I have to ask, don't we have any one around who has a new idea or two? What, we just got suddenly stupid(er) as a society? I mean, c'mon. What's next, Bonanza? 20-Mule Team from Borax? Wagon Train? (Got a lot of ya, didn't I? :rofl


----------



## Carol (Apr 1, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Bonanza? 20-Mule Team from Borax? Wagon Train?



Burma Shave


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 1, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Burma Shave


 :lol2:


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 1, 2008)

Y'know what I wanna see?

A remake of H R Puffenstuf!

Or maybe Space:1999 or, even better.... UFO  (Okay, they weren't made in the 80s... but they were set close to the 1980s!)

Oh... you want me to stick with the 80s?  How about Buck Rogers in The 25th Century (a 21st Century remake)... 

Or...  I take no responsibility for any damaged psyches for this one! 

The Love Boat

(Fred Grandy, AKA Gopher, actually became a Congressman; he currently is a morning radio personality in Washington DC!  I'm sure he could be persuaded to reprise his role...)

Oh... wait... I almost forgot *The Phoenix* or *Manimal*...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 1, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Y'know what I wanna see?
> 
> A remake of H R Puffenstuf!
> 
> ...


I believe that they tried the bring The Love Boat back a few years ago.  It didn't take.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 1, 2008)

Fantasy Island

Simon & Simon

Cosby Show

Cheers

The Jefferson

Different Strokes

Facts of Life

(Fresh Prince of Bel Air..thinking 90s)

hehe memory lane.  Just a kid watching tv.


----------



## Topeng (Apr 3, 2008)

Michael Clark Duncan or Ving Rhames could play B.A.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 3, 2008)

I last heard ice cube was in the works, though not confirmed yet.

The one thing I would want to see remade, though it was the 70's I believe, is force Five. Todays MA names would fit great and the action/fight scenes could be awesome.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 3, 2008)

fnorfurfoot said:


> The last rumor I read said that Ice T wants the role.  He said that he plans on going with the mohawk.



He would make a decent Mr. T.  He has the charisma anyway. LOL   That being said, it isn't likely I will be running to the theater to watch it.  For me, I just wait until the movies come out DVD, most of the time.  

I used to watch A-Team and Knight Rider when I was a kid, but now I just don't get into that stuff.  TV just isn't the same anymore, so I spend nearly all of my TV time (which isn't much) watching news, Discovery, History, Military, and Science channels.  If I want comic relief, I will watch a few episodes of Family Guy.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

I can't understand why they'd want to remake something that was practically perfect for it's time (other than giving a very false impression of the consequences of violence).  Getting a cast that would gell (on-screen) so well will be very difficult.

That said, a series I really would love to see done with a modern special-effects crew is Space 1999 - that was incredible when I watched as a youngster and then I made the mistake of watching some re-runs on satellite ... oh how I rued ruining my memories .


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 3, 2008)

Nobody better lay a finger on my Airwolf.:bazook::shotgun::flame::shooter::shock: :biggun: :2pistols:


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

{tease mode}

But wouldn't Blue Thunder kick Airwolfs' *** any day of the week?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 3, 2008)

No.

I have Proof:





 
And even if Blue Thunder COULD win, Airwolf STILL had the kickassest 80's theme music of any hero/vehicle show EVER.  That combination of synth backdrop and military horns even 20 years later STILL gives me the Chills Of Awesomeness(TM)

Just hearin' it again I think I just made a Blue Thunder in my pants 

Infact....yes there is....It is now selectable music on my myspace playlist. HOOah.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

My missus would agree with you there, Andy - she has the habit of switching to the current re-runs of Airwold on Sky, listening to the theme music and then changing channels :grr:. .

Plus ... there's a video about this !?! :faints:.  Too late to watch it through now as, yet again, MT has me up until 2:30 in the morning.  I shall 'favourite' it and watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Topeng (Apr 4, 2008)

Have you seen those A-Team Tees for sale?
"Thousand of bullets fired, Zero Fatalities"

I agree Airwolf rocked. I really can't watch any of those shows anymore though. We really were into some cheesy stuff.

I also hear they are going to do a Voltron movie using the CGI technology they used for Transformers. Whatcha think about that one?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 4, 2008)

Topeng said:


> Have you seen those A-Team Tees for sale?
> "Thousand of bullets fired, Zero Fatalities"
> 
> I agree Airwolf rocked. I really can't watch any of those shows anymore though. We really were into some cheesy stuff.
> ...


 

http://darthno.ytmnd.com/


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Apr 10, 2008)

I think that an A Team movie would be great. They could get like Samual L. Jackson or MMAtist "Rampagge" Jackson to play B.A. Baracus(sp?). For "Faceman" they could get Leonardo DeCaprio since he's a pretty boy or Brad Pitt. For John "Hanibal" Smith I think maybe Steven Seagal could play that part. As for the crazy Murdock charactor I think that could be played by Colin Farrell. That would be my A Team cast. They wouldn't neccessarly be vietnam vets, they could have been Gulf War vets turned mercenary for hire (if you can afford them).


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 11, 2008)

BJ and the Bear!  Whoo!


----------



## Drac (Apr 12, 2008)

Topeng said:


> Michael Clark Duncan or Ving Rhames could play B.A.


 
Yes they could and quite well I imagine...


----------



## Drac (Apr 12, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> BJ and the Bear! Whoo!


 
If ya gonna do that one ya also gotta do the Misadventures of Sheriff Lobo...


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Apr 15, 2008)

Would you guys stop talking so much, as I am trying to listen to my Air Supply album on my TURN TABLE.


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Apr 15, 2008)

Airwolf was totally cool. Jan Michael-Vincent was hot.


----------

